# Anyone ever seen 100 barons



## jimr (Sep 29, 2007)

Neither have I, these are not quite ripe but hopefully before long they will be ready to pick.  With the help of Bill Baumbeck(he actually called me personally about the shipment of chrome baron kits) and Ken Nelson, I am ready to start the production run. This is a first for me. 

Jim Reasoner


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 29, 2007)

???????????????????????????


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck with this wonderful order, Jim!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 30, 2007)

Why is this in the "show of your pens" category?[]


----------



## jeffj13 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Why is this in the "show of your pens" category?[]



I had the same question.

jeff


----------



## ctwxlvr (Sep 30, 2007)

maybe to show the progress of his work from start to finish?????


----------



## hughbie (Sep 30, 2007)

i remember his other post talking about getting a 100 pc order and it seemed at the time that everyone (including me) wanted to see the progress from start to finish.  THAT'S why it's in the SOYP section


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, I can't imagine having an order for, let alone building 100 pens.  Keep us updated so we can dream as well!

John


----------



## DKF (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!  I like seeing the progress of your order.....Let us know how you are systematically going about it.....ie. prepare all blanks first? etc.....


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice order!! Hope you charge $100 a piece so you have some nice $$$ reward for the work you will be doing - hope you also got a decent down payment for this order. Never made 100, but had orders for up 75 pens and I know what you will be doing the next weeks.


----------



## sah6139 (Sep 30, 2007)

Today I finished my largest order, 20 Pens my choice of blanks 
and kits, glad that is done. It would have been easier had I 
not sold 5 out of that order for other orders[]

steve


----------



## jimr (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. I have been working on an "assembly" line process. I got six blanks of all the different woods plus a few extra and I think I will make the pens in groups of six. I will have to have a system of keeping up with each group since I know I will not be able to identify all the wood after turning. Then I have to send them off for name engraving and be able to include a card with each one to identify the wood. The kits are supposed to be delivered Tuesday and that is when I get isolated in the shop. Luckily I have a refrigerator and microwave!
I'll keep everyone posted. 

Jim Reasoner


----------



## johncrane (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the choice of blanks look great Jim! can't wait too see them finished.[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim,
   If I may make a couple of suggestions for keeping things straight as I had one order of 60 cigars plus 10 softgrips two years ago and one hundred slims last year.
 I cut each blank to length, got a lot of rubber bands to hold the pairs together.  I did the same after I drilled them as well as after inserting the tubes. I marked the center band end of the tubes on the inside after turning them so I knew which end goes to the center during assembly. I bought ten sets of bushings and changed them after each set of ten were done and tossed the old ones. 
I drilled two rows of ten holes for dowels in a board for the two halves of each pen to dry after finishing and assembled them before going onto the next ten. I am glad to get those orders but am also glad when they are done. 
Good luck!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

I take a slightly different approach (NOTICE, I DID NOT SAY BETTER!!!)

Do 6-10 at a time.  Especially the first group.  If you are doing something that will not work out well (Like drilling the holes slightly too large), it is good to find out before ALL the pens are uniformly INCORRECT!!!

Yes, I make a LOT of mistakes - but I try to make them on a SMALL NUMBER of pens!!![][][][]


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that is an order alright. Please do keep us posted as you can.


----------



## huntersilver (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice combo of blanks[]


----------



## dbriski (Oct 1, 2007)

I would suggest you select a few more blanks, maybe your popular ones or ones you have extras of as a just incase the wood gets unruly and blows up or something or just doesn't look very good you don't have to get out of your rhythm because you already have a few extras in your assembly line.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your progress.  I like your selection of wood.


----------



## bananajeep (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim, Its been three days now lets see the pens.  

Hey good luck with this production run.  I have a hard enough time doing 25 at one time.

Mike


----------



## hughbie (Oct 2, 2007)

i wanna see, i wanna see...purdy puhleeeeze???

there has got to be some progress....anything......


----------

